# wacom_w8001 support broken in Gentoo

## mounty1

Hello, I have asked several questions about this but hope that this extra information might awaken a memory or catch someones attention.

I'm trying to set up the stylus touchscreen on a Toshiba Portégé M700.

Since initial attempts with Gentoo were unsuccessful, I booted from an Ubuntu 16.04 installation DVD and observed that the stylus did work and that module wacom_w8001 was loaded.

I then copied the .config from the Ubuntu DVD and attempted to build various Gentoo kernels against it:  linux-4.6.3-gentoo, linux-4.4.6-gentoo and linux-4.4.14.  The first because it's the latest and what I'm using on other machines, and the other two because Ubuntu 16.04 is apparently based on a 4.4.0 kernel (their version number:  4.4.0-21).  In all three cases, the only changes I made were make oldconfig and say no to everything32 bits not 64Core2 CPUsystemd init not openrctweaks for Gentoo and portage (whatever they are) (not for linux-4.4.14 vanilla sources)build my libata driver (Intel) into the kernel to avoid having an initrdI hoped that by using the .config from a working system, I could replicate their success.

None of those kernels loaded wacom_w8001 and if I modprobed it, nothing changed, even if I restarted X.  So I started looking at what Ubuntu are doing differently and their drivers/input/touchscreen/wacom_w8001.c is different from that of any of the various Gentoo versions.  Doing a search on Ubuntu wacom_w8001 does show that they've done some work in this area which presumably isn't necessarily finding its way back upstream.

The next step was to try to retro-fit their fixes to the Gentoo kernel but after just copying that one file over (without success, obviously, or I wouldn't be writing all this) I felt like I was going down the rabbit-hole.

It was suggested elsewhere that it is necessary to have the correct xf86-input-wacom and I have downgraded to 0.29.0 in case that helps, but, again, without success.

Can anyone suggest where to go from here ?

----------

## asturm

Bug the hell out of Ubuntu devs to upstream their work?

----------

## mounty1

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Bug the hell out of Ubuntu devs to upstream their work?

 Thanks for that.  Now the question doesn't come up on the unanswered list, but your answer is completely useless.

Just get a hobby or something.

----------

## chithanh

As it works on Ubuntu, you can check for differences to Gentoo. It would be good to isolate the issue more (ie. kernel or X).

is a /dev/input/eventX device created for it? (if you run cat on the device and then exercise the wacom, do some characters get printed to the terminal?)

If not, then your kernel side is not working correctly. If yes, then the kernel is working and X needs proper setup.

----------

## mounty1

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> As it works on Ubuntu, you can check for differences to Gentoo. It would be good to isolate the issue more (ie. kernel or X).

 

The OP states that I've been doing that.  The issue is kernel because the appropriate module (wacom_w8001) isn't loaded under Gentoo.

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> is a /dev/input/eventX device created for it? (if you run cat on the device and then exercise the wacom, do some characters get printed to the terminal?)
> 
> If not, then your kernel side is not working correctly. If yes, then the kernel is working and X needs proper setup.

 

No characters printed;  but I know the kernel side isn't working correctly because module wacom_w8001 isn't loaded and if I modprobe it, nothing is added under /dev/input.

----------

## chithanh

So you get one /dev/input device for the wacom digitizer on Ubuntu but none on Gentoo?

Edit: after some googling, it appears that "isdv4-serial-inputattach" needs to be run on whatever /dev/tty* device is created for your wacom tablet, and then a /dev/input/ device appears

----------

## mounty1

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> So you get one /dev/input device for the wacom digitizer on Ubuntu but none on Gentoo?

 

Correct:  on Ubuntu, it's /dev/ttyS0.

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Edit: after some googling, it appears that "isdv4-serial-inputattach" needs to be run on whatever /dev/tty* device is created for your wacom tablet, and then a /dev/input/ device appears

 

Thanks;  that will become relevant when wacom_w8001 puts a device in the tree but currently, Gentoo doesn't load it and modprobe wacom_w8001 achieves nothing.  I tried:

```
for I in /dev/tty*;isdv4-serial-inputattach $I;done
```

after modprobeing in case I'd missed it under Gentoo but every device returned an error.

Surely the first step has to be that wacom_w8001 is loaded by Gentoo at boot?  If that's not happening, the hardware isn't being seen, or the basic driver is at fault?

----------

## chithanh

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

> Correct:  on Ubuntu, it's /dev/ttyS0.

 No, I mean a /dev/input/* device.

/dev/ttyS0 is the serial device what wacom_w8001 talks to. It must exist before wacom_w8001 can work.

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

> Surely the first step has to be that wacom_w8001 is loaded by Gentoo at boot?  If that's not happening, the hardware isn't being seen, or the basic driver is at fault?

 As I understand it

serial driver loads and initializes /dev/tty*

wacom_w8001 driver loads

inputattach creates /dev/input/event*

X server starts, loads xf86-input-wacom which talks to the /dev/input/event* deviceThe steps 2+3 are usually done by udev rules (one is shipped with libwacom).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mounty1,

On Ubuntu, what modules are used to get /dev/ttyS0 ?

That's a real serial port.  

Getting that to appear is step one. 

The next step is setting up the serial port the the right standard.  The default is 9600, 8N1 but you may not want that.

----------

## mounty1

Sorry, I got ttyS0 from something I read but in fact on my system it's /dev/ttyS4.  On Ubuntu:

```
/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/dev:4:68

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/irq:4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/line:4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/port:0x338

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/type:4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/flags:0x10000040

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/iomem_base:0x0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/custom_divisor:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/rx_trig_bytes:8

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/iomem_reg_shift:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/uartclk:1843200

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/xmit_fifo_size:16

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/close_delay:50

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/closing_wait:3000

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/id/id:00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/id/type:02

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/id/extra:00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/id/proto:39

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/bind_mode:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/id/version:0100

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/id/vendor:056a

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/id/product:0093

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/id/bustype:0013

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/name:Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen Pen

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/phys:ttyS4/serio0/input0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/modalias:input:b0013v056Ap0093e0100-e0,1,3,k140,141,14A,14B,14C,ra0,1,18,mlsfw

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/dev:13:68

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/uevent:MAJOR=13

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/uevent:MINOR=68

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/event4/uevent:DEVNAME=input/event4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/properties:2

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/dev:13:32

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/uevent:MAJOR=13

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/uevent:MINOR=32

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/mouse0/uevent:DEVNAME=input/mouse0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:PRODUCT=13/56a/93/100

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:NAME="Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen Pen"

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:PHYS="ttyS4/serio0/input0"

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:PROP=2

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:EV=b

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:KEY=1c03 0 0 0 0 0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:ABS=1000003

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/uevent:MODALIAS=input:b0013v056Ap0093e0100-e0,1,3,k140,141,14A,14B,14C,ra0,1,18,mlsfw

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/ff:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/ev:b

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/sw:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/abs:1000003

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/key:1c03 0 0 0 0 0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/led:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/msc:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/rel:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input18/capabilities/snd:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/id/version:0100

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/id/vendor:056a

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/id/product:0093

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/id/bustype:0013

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/name:Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen Finger

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/phys:ttyS4/serio0/input0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/modalias:input:b0013v056Ap0093e0100-e0,1,3,k14A,ra0,1,mlsfw

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/dev:13:75

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/uevent:MAJOR=13

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/uevent:MINOR=75

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/event11/uevent:DEVNAME=input/event11

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/properties:2

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/dev:13:34

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/uevent:MAJOR=13

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/uevent:MINOR=34

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/mouse2/uevent:DEVNAME=input/mouse2

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:PRODUCT=13/56a/93/100

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:NAME="Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen Finger"

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:PHYS="ttyS4/serio0/input0"

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:PROP=2

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:EV=b

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:KEY=400 0 0 0 0 0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:ABS=3

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/uevent:MODALIAS=input:b0013v056Ap0093e0100-e0,1,3,k14A,ra0,1,mlsfw

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/ff:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/ev:b

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/sw:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/abs:3

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/key:400 0 0 0 0 0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/led:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/msc:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/rel:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/input/input19/capabilities/snd:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/control:auto

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/async:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_enabled:disabled

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_active_kids:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_active_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_status:unsupported

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_usage:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/power/runtime_suspended_time:0

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/modalias:serio:ty02pr39id00ex00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/description:Serial port

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:DRIVER=w8001

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:SERIO_TYPE=02

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:SERIO_PROTO=39

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:SERIO_ID=00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:SERIO_EXTRA=00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/serio5/uevent:MODALIAS=serio:ty02pr39id00ex00

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/uevent:MAJOR=4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/uevent:MINOR=68

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/uevent:DEVNAME=ttyS4

/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS4/io_type:0
```

However I can't see from that what module it's using.  I think it's built-in.  Do any of the MODALIAS lines indicate what driver?

----------

## mounty1

Searching for "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen Pen", it seems that it might have broken in kernel 4.2.0ff.  I tried 4.1.15-r1 but it didn't work, either.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mounty1,

That its ttyS4 sort of makes sense.  ttyS0..ttyS3 are the four real serial ports that PCs could have a long time ago.

What can you get out of 

```
cat /dev/ttyS4
```

when you interact with the touch screen?

----------

## mounty1

It took some effort to persuade systemctl to let go of the port but when I eventually did, the test produced nothing.  At the end:

```
sys-devices-pnp0-00:07-tty-ttyS4.device                         loaded active plugged   Serial Wacom Tablet WACf009
```

so that's it, for sure.

----------

## mounty1

Tried reverting to linux-3.18.36-gentoo, again without success.

----------

## chithanh

So after you have wrestled control over /dev/ttyS4 away from systemd, can you run isdv4-serial-inputattach on it? What happens then?

----------

## mounty1

It outputs:

```
TABLET: version: 9

TABLET: x max: 26112 y max 16320

TABLET: tilt_x max: 0 tilt_y max 0

TABLET: pressure max: 255

TOUCH: version: 0

TOUCH: x max: 0 y max 0

TOUCH: panel resolution: 12

TOUCH: capacity resolution: 0

TOUCH: sensor id: 0
```

then stops.

I don't think there's any doubt that the tablet works under Ubuntu.

I tried this under Gentoo, with no output:

```
find /sys/dev* ! -type d ! -type l | xargs grep -i wacom
```

----------

## chithanh

"stops" as in hangs indefinitely? Or terminates with exit code 0? Or crashes?

----------

## mounty1

Hangs.  Presumably waiting for input.  But why are you so interested in what Ubuntu is doing?  Where are you going with this?

----------

## chithanh

Nevermind, I thought that you got /dev/ttyS4 on Gentoo too now. Because that is what the first step should be if you want to make it work. ttyS4 is created by a serial driver and not a wacom driver in my understanding.

----------

## mounty1

The stylus works in both Ubuntu and CentOS but not with the Gentoo LiveDVD, so I presume that those other distributions are applying patches that have not been submitted upstream.

----------

## asturm

So, my answer might not have been that useless after all?

On the plus side, if they apply patches, you can find and apply them as well.

----------

